# Question about Auto Train Coach Seats



## MDRailfan (Oct 21, 2017)

When you checkin, do they assign seats in coach in a particular car? My wife and I booked the lower level and since there are limited seats there, I want to be sure I sit with my wife. Any suggestions if they don't? Mike


----------



## MDRainfan (Oct 21, 2017)

OH, we travelling round trip in January if that makes a difference.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 21, 2017)

Are you both on the same reservation? If so, they should assign you to a pair of seats.


----------



## dlagrua (Nov 10, 2017)

The seats also are wider than on an Amfleet car with plenty of legroom and they recline nicely. The A/T is an overnight trip so don't forget your pillows.


----------



## OBS (Nov 11, 2017)

They do assign seats. Not to worry, you will receive seats together...


----------

